# New to photography- please check out my site!



## eVangelyne (May 21, 2003)

Hello,

 I am new to photography and I would appreciate constructive criticism, comments, etc...

http://www.aberrantbliss.net


----------



## jazze (May 21, 2003)

Your website is great. I really like b/w ones of yourself. They are really neat. Your daughter is adorable! Kids are a never ending photo prop!!


----------



## MDowdey (May 21, 2003)

great pictures!!!!   orginal ideas and alot of talent! great work my man.

md


----------



## eVangelyne (May 22, 2003)

Thanks! I appreciate the compliments...


----------



## JOHNNYinGERMANY (May 29, 2003)

Very nice Layout.... Love the colors!

Johnny Cole
www.JohnnyCole.com


----------

